# Is the LA river trail safe?



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I am planning a ride from my house in Upland to Irwindale to the San Gabriel river trail to Seal Beach, then north to Long Beach and back east on the LA river that eventually joins the San Gabriel river trail. 

I have ridden the San Gabriel river trail and it is somewhat safe, I've never been in the LA river trail though, is it nice. safe, up kept?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

It's bumpy, but clean.

It's seldom used for bicycle riding anymore though.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Frankuota said:


> I am planning a ride from my house in Upland to Irwindale to the San Gabriel river trail to Seal Beach, then north to Long Beach and back east on the LA river that eventually joins the San Gabriel river trail.
> 
> I have ridden the San Gabriel river trail and it is somewhat safe, I've never been in the LA river trail though, is it nice. safe, up kept?


It is very nice. Much smoother than sections of the SGRT. It is safe, you will often see joggers and other cyclist. It is well kept.

I'm not sure which trail myhui is talking about...but then again I seldom know what he is talking about anyways.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

myhui said:


> It's seldom used for bicycle riding anymore though.


hmm??


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

*"Is it safe?"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzw1_2b-I7A


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

yes. but not near the group of cyclists who gather at 7am on wed morning for coffee and donuts on the path. criminals. all of them.


----------

